# RecipeDB - Northdown ESB



## Korev (26/7/08)

Northdown ESB  Ale - English Strong (Extra Special) B  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes 12g CaCl added to mash, single infusion mash 65C, batch spargedFirst Place ESB Winter Homebrew Competition 2008   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.29 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.075 kg Bairds Light Chocolate Malt     0.25 kg Demerara Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      28 g Northdown (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 70mins)    28 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 0mins)    14 g Northdown (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 15mins)    14 g Challenger (Pellet, 7.5AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     100 ml White Labs WLP007 - Dry English Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.049 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 40 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 29 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## hefevice (26/6/09)

Peter,

What are your thoughs on using Safale S-04 as an alternative yeast?


----------



## Hutch (26/6/09)

Looks like a great recipe Korev.
Northdown/Challenger combo works well. 
For WYeast users, the equivalent strain is WY1098 - Whitbread Dry.


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/09)

hefevice said:


> Peter,
> 
> What are your thoughs on using Safale S-04 as an alternative yeast?



Hefe: I know we are in a yeast and general homebrew vacuum here in the former Caboolture Shire R.I.P. and it's hard to get hold of yeasts apart from ordering from Ross, which takes a lot of planning and coordination, and despite CB's brilliant service it's a bummer not having anywhere you can pop in and pick up items.

Next week I'll be bottling a Ringwood ale and if you like I'll drop you off a tallie with a good bit of sediment in it to culture (I'm down M'field way a couple of times a week). Wonderful yeast in ESBs etc.

Cheers
BribieG


----------



## hefevice (6/7/09)

BribieG said:


> Hefe: I know we are in a yeast and general homebrew vacuum here in the former Caboolture Shire R.I.P. and it's hard to get hold of yeasts apart from ordering from Ross, which takes a lot of planning and coordination, and despite CB's brilliant service it's a bummer not having anywhere you can pop in and pick up items.
> 
> Next week I'll be bottling a Ringwood ale and if you like I'll drop you off a tallie with a good bit of sediment in it to culture (I'm down M'field way a couple of times a week). Wonderful yeast in ESBs etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the offer, BribieG. I am already in the habit of procuring liquid yeast from Ross, so I got my hands on some Wyeast 1098. However, also keen to try out one of your "pussy" single infused beers, so by all means drop one off.

Actually, brewed this one "pussy" style on Sunday.


----------

